
Incentivized Covid contact tracing with crypto - staflow
https://cotrace.org
======
stacksideflow
That may work as an alternative to AppleGoogle ultimate tracking app that's in
the works now, or perhaps in conjunction with the it. Impressive android app
work already, given the time frame. Can I contact devs somewhere besides
discord?

~~~
harumi
i think discord is where most of the technical discussion is taking place
there

------
GaryNumanVevo
Correct me if I'm wrong: The entire point of Contact Tracing model is that the
database of COVID19 positive cases is highly controlled to ensure quality
data. I.E. if you test positive, your doctor gives you a one-time code to
upload your information.

How / why is a block chain needed for this implementation? 90% of contact
tracing is already decentralized and anonymized. If anything block chain will
make it easier to finger print individuals by address.

~~~
throwmeawwww
>doctor gives you a one-time code Realistically implementing this kind of
system in all countries affected by COVID will take more time (arguably) then
vaccine development. It’s way more effective (arguably) to align financial
incentives such that users are interested in providing accurate data via
(self) reporting and have no incentives conversely in proving false data.

As for fingerprinting - entirely untrue, eth addresses are completely
pseudonymous, in stark comparison to App Store/Play Store apps which are tied
to your phone number/CC info et al.

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
What's to prevent anyone from saying they have Covid without a valid test?

You'll need to have verified doctors / tests to generate codes for uploading.

